# I hate self promotion!!!!



## Perpetual Man (May 27, 2009)

As the title would suggest I really hate self promotion, but sometimes it's just got to be done.

Much to my surprise my book (written far too long ago) has been made available on Amazon.com 

Amazon.com: Tales of the Perpetual Man: T I M James: Books

Personally I think the price is waaaay too high, but it was kind of nice to see it there and find it through the search engine.

It's also available through Lulu.com though, a much better price (I think) and available in hardback!

Tim James's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------



## chopper (May 27, 2009)

Yay!!

i'[m on amazon too! (deep in the murky depths.....)


----------



## Scarfy (May 27, 2009)

Perpetual Man - You might want to have a read through this:

Lulu Forums - Lulu.com


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 27, 2009)

Scarfy said:


> Perpetual Man - You might want to have a read through this:
> 
> Lulu Forums - Lulu.com



Ahh, that's life, I guess. Fortunately I'm not that bothered at the moment about sales, it's more the fun of seeing myself there...



chopper said:


> Yay!!
> 
> i'[m on amazon too! (deep in the murky depths.....)



Yay Chopper, what should I be looking for?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your book's appearance on amazon.  And on finding the fortitude to do some self-promotion! (I hate doing it, too.)

Now just don't fall into the trap of checking your amazon numbers.  Their method of calculating how well you are doing is absolutely insane and impenetrable, and will drive you to distraction.


----------



## Interference (May 27, 2009)

If I were a DJ I'd ask for a big shout-out, but since I'm not (and don't even know what the term means  )  I'll just add my "yaay"s to the rest of 'em.  Congratulations, bud


----------



## j d worthington (May 27, 2009)

I'll add my congrats on this one, Perp, as well as my best wishes with the sales....


----------



## Ursa major (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations on your book being on Amazon, PM. 





Perpetual Man said:


> As the title would suggest I really hate self promotion, but sometimes it's just got to be done.


 
Isn't the point of you being called Perpetual Man that you will go on and on about your book.


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 28, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words -

Scarfy thanks for the link. I read through it (albeit quickly) and can see what is being said. I'm hoping that if anyone does buy the book that the price it's being offered for on Amazon will put people off - it's cheaper to buy it at Lulu itself, which might solve the issues mentioned in the link.

I'm more surprised and pleased that it's actually on Amazon!

And Ursa I'd get far too embarrassed to perpetually blather on about the book.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 28, 2009)

Perpetual Man said:


> I'd get far too embarrassed to perpetually blather on about the book.



Yes, it's hard to get up the nerve unless someone asks.  There's always the fear of appearing obnoxious.

Worst of all, there's no absolute guarantee that looking obnoxious sells books.


----------



## Grimward (May 28, 2009)

Way to go, Perp!


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 29, 2009)

Congrats and I hope it goes well!!


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 29, 2009)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Yes, it's hard to get up the nerve unless someone asks. There's always the fear of appearing obnoxious.
> 
> Worst of all, there's no absolute guarantee that looking obnoxious sells books.


 
I guess so....

And I guess not really having the confidence in what I can (or can't do). It's taken far too many years and a series of unexpected events for me to find myself in this current situation!


----------



## Toby Frost (May 31, 2009)

Well done!



> Now just don't fall into the trap of checking your amazon numbers


 
Ugh, very true...


----------



## mercs (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm starting off on lulu at the moment and working my way through the minefield. Can I ask what problems and benefits you've had so far? I'm finding the problems with postage to be my main qualm and not sure exactly how I could sell it to Amazon with the mark up (it would be uber expensive!)...

So far I've got a private project on the go and I've ordered a first copy to see how it all looks (not rich enough for the format tools and add ons they have!). When that comes and I've made sure it's how I want it, I will be making the project live and hopefully sharing the same joy you are currently by seeing it on Amazon!!!

And also just out of interest, what kind of sales are you getting on lulu currently? I've heard of amounts both sides of the scale from 25 per year up to 1000s a month!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Jun 11, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 11, 2009)

mercs said:


> I'm starting off on lulu at the moment and working my way through the minefield. Can I ask what problems and benefits you've had so far? I'm finding the problems with postage to be my main qualm and not sure exactly how I could sell it to Amazon with the mark up (it would be uber expensive!)...
> 
> Hi Mercs, I wish I could be a bit more help than I am going to be!
> 
> ...



Blushes. Because I haven't really done anything with it, not that many, but once I find the time, I do intend to do some serious pushing and see just what happens. As I mentioned the project I'm working on/tidying up is the one I really want, and the novel that is already available was really a bit of an experiment, to see what it looked like and all! I'll do my best to keep people posted!

Any other questions, or if I missed something, just yell!


----------



## mercs (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks mate! The mark up terrifies me as it's obscene! They say it's just an experiment, and for (i guess) both of us it isn't a big deal currently as we're both just starting out, but for some people it's their writing futures, so it's a bit naughty of them to research in such a way...

I'm the same in regards to the novel. Less than 0.0001% of people make a true living out of being a writer, so I'd rather just have a finished book that I can say "this is mine" to. If it sells, brilliant, if it doesn't, no loss...


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahhh, we seem to be on the same wavelength!


----------

